# FILM FOUND OF B-29 CREW RESCUED BY SUBMARINE – FROM 1945



## mudpuppy (Apr 29, 2011)

Posting this short bit of text and the video link from another website...Not sure what Veterans Day the Denver news station aired this story. (I searched so i don't think this was posted before.)

–This is worth watching… About 2.5 mins. An entire crew of a B-29 (12
–aviators) was rescued by a US submarine after their plane was shot down in
1945, 70 miles off the coast of Japan.
–The entire rescue was filmed in color film, but then sat in a guy’s closet
until now.
–This is a story from a Denver TV station of one of those rescued aviators to
whom the video was delivered. It also shows their transfer to another
submarine that is likely headed back to port before the one that accomplished
the rescue.”
–Can you imagine 65 yrs AFTER your rescue you get to watch it on film?

Viral Player

Derek


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic find! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2011)

A great footage with a survivor's testimony.
Thanks for sharing, Derek!


----------



## stona (Apr 30, 2011)

Great footage and a great story,thanks.
Steve


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2011)

Great find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes great story and in very rare color.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2011)

EXCELLENT find Derek!!! Thank you for sharing sir. Hope all is well and I did here from Terry about a week ago. He said the airshow season was not looking to good so we may not see them this year.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2011)

Great find!

Makes you wonder how many other films/photos exist out there that have yet to be discovered after all these years...

I watched the original footage (about 8 minutes long) and got to wondering what the I.D. of the two U.S. subs were...my Uncle served aboard subs in the Pacific and had mentioned rescuing downed aircrew (including a few Japanese airmen) on numerous occasions.

By the way, the original movie is here: Viral Player


----------



## TheMustangRider (May 1, 2011)

Amazing story. 
Watching the video I realize how right he is; not Hollywood stars, just ordinary service men doing what they had to do regardless of their safety, heroes indeed.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 1, 2011)

Aaron, I hate to hear that about the prospects for the airshow. I'll keep my eye's peeled, anyway.

GG, that is excellent that you found the whole 8+ minute video. Thanks.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this excellent video!
That's one lucky gentleman out of 12 very lucky ditto!!
And GREAT that the film was found, developed and digitalised.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome!!! Amazing to hear that all 12 made it out, usually there would be one or two who were never heard from again. Also, hats' off to the sub crews who reeled em in.


----------

